# WR supporters & ads.



## DarkSkull

A week ago, I have paid as supporter, but I am still seeing ads. I have send two messages with "Contact Us" bottom, but I have not receive any answer.


----------



## mkellogg

Hello,

Please log out of the forums and log back in, clicking "Stay logged in". After 60 minutes, the ads should go away. That works for most people.  If not, we expect to have a fix ready tomorrow.

You wrote Contact Us? I've responded to all except for 20 or so messages. Your two much be among them.  Sorry for the slow response.

And thanks for becoming a "Supporter"!

Mike


----------



## DarkSkull

I did so, last week before contact you (I forgot to write it), but I am still seeing ads. I will try again...


----------



## mkellogg

OK. We are working on it right now, and hope to have it resolved later today or tomorrow.


----------



## DarkSkull

Thank you very much


----------



## Red Arrow

Are there ads on this forum? I have never seen one.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Are there ads on this forum? I have never seen one.


You don't see ads in the forum if you are logged in. However there are ads in the dictionary.


----------



## DarkSkull

The ads return and one block the search box, what's happened?


----------



## Joe666

Yeah, same here, and I'm a supporter too. 
No answer from the admin yet.


----------



## mkellogg

Joe666 said:


> Yeah, same here, and I'm a supporter too.
> No answer from the admin yet.


The admin was asleep since this was written.

I'll investigate.


----------



## Joe666

Okay. 
Thank you.


----------



## DarkSkull

Thank you


----------



## Joe666

Now it seems 


mkellogg said:


> The admin was asleep since this was written.
> 
> I'll investigate.



Now it seems to work


----------



## DarkSkull

Yes, now work; the touch of admin! ^^


----------



## mkellogg

DarkSkull said:


> Yes, now work; the touch of admin! ^^


If only I didn't have to sleep, I could have caught this earlier.  Sorry for this problem. It was a pretty bad mistake.


----------



## DarkSkull

No problem, thank you!


----------



## Rule

mkellogg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please log out of the forums and log back in, clicking "Stay logged in". After 60 minutes, the ads should go away. That works for most people.  If not, we expect to have a fix ready tomorrow.
> 
> You wrote Contact Us? I've responded to all except for 20 or so messages. Your two much be among them.  Sorry for the slow response.
> 
> And thanks for becoming a "Supporter"!
> 
> Mike


====
I pay for the Android service yearly ¿Do I still have to pay again just to use it in a PC or a different device? :-/


----------



## mkellogg

Rule said:


> I pay for the Android service yearly


You can stop paying through Android and pay this way instead if you want it to cover all your devices.


----------



## morgana

Hello everyone,

I'm a member of WR since 2004, I helped build the forum and the dictionary.
Since then, I have been using it regularly.
Some time ago I saw that ads were being added, but since my browser has an automatic adblock extension, I didn't pay much attention to it.
Then I was asked to disable the adblock extension with a promise that ads would not be invasive. I did, but I found out that the adverts were quite invasive indeed!
So I turned the adblocker on again and never had problems until a few days ago. Now I can't use the dictionary anymore unless I disable my adblocker and let adverts shout ad me at any time from my PC's speakers. I usually work with the WR always open in the background, so sometimes I literally jumped up in fear when a new ad started playing.
I've activated the adblocker again, and my use of WR has become very limited (I can only search terms from the forum pages, but every search redirects me to the dictionary page so I have to keep switching).
I would like to ask Mike if there's any plan to grant senior users free access to the dictionary, or if my choice is just "pay or leave".
Thanks!


----------



## Cagey

morgana said:


> let adverts shout ad me at any time from my PC's speakers. I usually work with the WR always open in the background, so sometimes I literally jumped up in fear when a new ad started playing.


When Mike comes, he will give you a more reliable answer, but meanwhile:  I think the ads are not supposed to have sound.  You could tell Mike about this. If I am right, you can get rid of the sound even if you don't get rid of the ads.

At the bottom of the dictionary page, there is a link:
_Please report any problems. _​
It tells you how to report intrusive ads, if you are not a supporter so you are still seeing ads.​
It contains these instructions for members who are supporters who are still seeing ads.

WordReference Supporter still seeing ads -- Please follow the directions to stay logged in.​


----------



## morgana

Thank you Cagey,

I will not disable my adblocker for the moment, I'm waiting to hear from Mike in order to decide what to do. 
The instructions for supporters who are still seeing ads don't work for me, I see ads while I'm logged in so it means I'm not considered a supporter, I think. 

Looking forward to a response from Mike.


----------



## morgana

Still no reply from Mike... Ok, I'll start to look for alternatives then. 
I feel very sorry about this, WR has been my home for many years


----------



## Loob

morgana said:


> Still no reply from Mike.


Maybe it would be an idea to start a Private Conversation with him and ask him to reply? Or to send him a "Contact Us" message?


----------



## mkellogg

morgana said:


> I would like to ask Mike if there's any plan to grant senior users free access to the dictionary, or if my choice is just "pay or leave".


I lost track of this thread. I must not have visited it after an email notification.

Anyway, you don't want ads, $20/year is way too expensive for you, and you view over 1000 WordReference dictionary pages in a month? Is that the situation?


----------



## morgana

As I said, I helped build this place and put a lot of effort into it (as everyone can see from the number of my posts, I was here answering questions for years). 
It's not about the money, it just seems unfair that now I have to pay for it, that's all.


----------



## Loob

I don't have a personal axe to grind here*. But I am mystified.

Morgana has been a member of the forums since 2004.  And Mike clearly said in this post that he wanted to exclude senior members from the requirement to pay.

What happened?

__________

* at least, not yet....


----------



## mkellogg

Loob said:


> What happened?


The situation is still evolving and I can't promise anything to anybody.  Nobody is being blocked right now as we reassess what works best.


----------



## Loob

Thank you for the update,  Mike.


----------

